# Inline Filters



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

What temperature is the honey?

Crazy Roland


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

125 deg


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

At that low of a temperature it would take alot of pressure to force honey through a fine enough filter to clear it up well. 

What mesh is your filter? 

Crazy Roland


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Not sure... haven't bought the mesh yet. Its a Dadant inline filter. 125 deg F is a low temp for an inline filter?


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

For a honey processing plant, 125 F. is cold.

Crazy Roland


----------



## MNbees (May 27, 2013)

Roland said:


> For a honey processing plant, 125 F. is cold.
> 
> Crazy Roland


Not at all. Heating your honey above 90-100f is completely pointless and effects the structure of the honey. I run our hotroom at 90f and our heat exchanger at 110f.

if your goal is to have non raw honey with little to no pollen then heat it up and force it through a fine filter. I use a inline mann lake filter, instead of the filter socks that are meant for it cut a nylon so its shorter and drop that in, pull up over the lip of the wire basket and poof a perfect filter.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Mnbees- I agree. However, you will notice in my comment the word "processing". Raw honey is not processed.

The OP needs to accurately describe what they wish to accomplish.

Crazy Roland


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

MNbees said:


> Not at all. Heating your honey above 90-100f is completely pointless and effects the structure of the honey. I run our hotroom at 90f and our heat exchanger at 110f.
> 
> if your goal is to have non raw honey with little to no pollen then heat it up and force it through a fine filter. I use a inline mann lake filter, instead of the filter socks that are meant for it cut a nylon so its shorter and drop that in, pull up over the lip of the wire basket and poof a perfect filter.


u use nylon stockings or nylon cloth? How clear is the honey when u are done and how often do u have to change it out? I haven't heated to 125f at this point as I haven't used the filter yet. I just thought u had to heat it up more than 110 to get it thru the filter. The filters that they sell for them seem very fine and likely to clog up quickly. I warm the honey in a double baffled jacketed sump tank before pumping to the filter. I've used the screens that hold nylon cloth on top of holding tanks or barrels in the past and kept the honey at around 100 deg but wanted to try something different.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I use 2 Dadant inline filters, in series. The second catches any debris from when I wash the first. Or, I can use a finer mesh bag on the second. 

I heat the honey to 130˚, and use 150 micron bags in both. I used to use 150 micron in the first and 55 micron in the second. Quit that as I didn't see any benefit. 150 strains the honey enough for bottling...IMO. A strainer bag won't "filter" the honey so it's clear like a DE filter will, but why would you want to do that to your honey anyway? Crystal clear honey looks fake.

If you do buy an inline, don't buy your filter bags from the bee supply house. IE...Dadant bags are very expensive, can be washed only a few times, and once they're plugged, they're plugged. I found bags from a supplier that are nylon and can be washed over and over again. 

Filtration Unlimited dot com


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Thx for the link. I'll check it out. Do you hang the filters?


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

Michael has a YouTube video walking thru his operation. https://youtu.be/IROmWBYfdF0


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Very helpful thx


----------

